

Real-time collaborative drawing: Nodejs, Socket.io & Paper.js - byrichardpowell
http://www.byrichardpowell.co.uk/post/23958785278/fun-with-nodejs-socketio-paperjs#ux

======
coldclimate
Handy learning explain - things I've been meaning to play with for ages.

------
alexhorre
I user tested this awesome piece of work. Had so much fun.

------
marcqualie
Great article using new tech, definitely recommend!

------
OliverFoggin
Great article!

